# EvenTT 09 - Appreciation & thanks



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

There were some very nice examples there today, VSPURS, wow! And Andy yellow TT should share soem of the OCD around! Well organised event, i'll be coming on some others.... a great set of people....


----------



## M13RKJ (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,

Recently joined the club and went along to the 09 event today and met some great folk spotted some awesome TT's too !! Thanks for a good day guys sorry I could not stay til the end !!

Cheers to Big Sid for some sound advice on the detailing !!

Jeffers...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

HI Guy's I will do the old photo upload in a bit but just to say I think we had a good day, great turn out and the weather held off, well till 3pm


----------



## fryersTT225 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes it was a great day and it was great to see some really nice TT's

Thanks guys


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

M13RKJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently joined the club and went along to the 09 event today and met some great folk spotted some awesome TT's too !! Thanks for a good day guys sorry I could not stay til the end !!
> 
> ...


Nice too meet you... I was the one who parked you


----------



## fryersTT225 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jammyd, your from cheshire like my self, is there any meets around our way?

Mark


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks to all who attended!

It was a great turn out despite the weather.

Syd your QS is outstanding!
Andy, perfect as ever!
Sav, cheers for the quick detailing spray, much appreciated, you boot was like an online Megs store!
Daz, a great blast back especially eating the scooby on the A5, great fun!

Cheers to all the guys who met up at Tibshelf, 14 cars leading into the EvenTT09 was a good show!

I hope everyone will put on a good show and turn out for Audi's in the park on the 9th Aug!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## fryersTT225 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi V Spurs,

nice to see you killing Scoobies on the motor way.ha
I was up at the meet today it was a really great turn out, what BHP is yours churing out?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> HI Guy's I will do the old photo upload in a bit but just to say I think we had a good day, great turn out and the weather held off, well till 3pm


You all mised the Thunder and Lightning  Never seen people holding metal poles move so fast. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > HI Guy's I will do the old photo upload in a bit but just to say I think we had a good day, great turn out and the weather held off, well till 3pm
> ...


Glad I got home to do the ironing!


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

HI ALL THANKS FOR A GREAT DAY. NEIL


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A well deserved thanks to all who made today possible. Judy and I enjoyed ourselves immensely. Andrew finally managed to extract the 30 quid for my TTOC membership renewal. I had some welcome approval of the graphics on my TT and a thank you from a member for sorting his suspension setup via my posts on the Forum. Judy had a raffle ticket strip with all the right numbers on, but not necessarily the right colour.

It's only when you attend this sort of meet that you realise how much work goes into the preparation and management of such a gathering. The attendance was good and the cars were very well turned out. Everyone was a credit to the TTOC.

Joe & Judy


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Good to meet so many friends old and new.

It took me 3 hours 40 to get home and some t*at in a Land Rover ran into the back of my car on the M1 just north of Northampton. Fortunately it was crawling speed, so is probably just a Chipsway job but it certainly made me jump.

He said he didn't realise he had hit me ....


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

We had an excellent weekend  It was great to see everyone.

Thank you to all the organisers who put in a lot of hard work to make it happen [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Arrived home in Edinburgh at 8.30, having driven 311 miles via Manchester Airport (dropped off Dec, 04DTT for his flight back to Ireland) , a good run back took just less than 5 hours.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

blackers said:


> Thank you to all the organisers who put in a lot of hard work to make it happen [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Me two


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you to all the organisers who put in a lot of hard work to make it happen [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Me double two  
Thanks to all the organisers for a great day [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

SAVTT240.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Both of us really enjoyed today despite the weather conditions.....bit of a wet convoy down which was frustrating after all the polishing yesterday!!

Some lovely examples of TTs on show - was good to see.

Our day consisted of...

Top down.....dry the car.....admire it.....RAIN....top up again....sit in the car.......REPEAT 4 TIMES!!!   

Somehow in the sunny spells I managed to sunburn my head just to prove that the sun did shine through for a bit!!! 8)

Well done to all the prize winners too.......well deserved.

Lee & Shell


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Had a great day,nice to meet up with familiar faces and to meet all the others   Roll on the next one!
cheers
jon


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

A very well organised event indeed to a massive thanks to all involved there, trip home was uneventful
which was a major bonus in BMW finest :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

And a big thank you from me to the committee and helpers ( inc Paul AKA red scouse who told everybody individually to keep to the 20mph speed limit in the park as if anybody would speed there:roll: ) Also to the NW crew who travelled in convoy in the monsoons that hit us a few times on the way there. I think we picked up one or two extra along the way so had 10 cars in total. Thanks esp to Tony for organising the meet up and cruise ...about time somebody other than me did it :lol: To Bigsyd well done that man on wining the prize for Show and Shine now get that video up sharpish. Next meet and cruise is the Fly your kite one on the 1st Aug. Cheers guys and the ladies of course.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Also a big thanks to the organisers from me.Had a great day and thought the location was excellent.Will post some pics later.
ps A big thanks to kenjo for a lend of his claening equipment. Looking forward to next year already.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

would like to say a big thank you to the organisers for a great weekend and to thank the Scottish members who made it down to the event, and made the cruise a very enjoyable journey south & home again  
Cheers Trev & Evelyn


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanx too all that made it happen, Cheers Tony for sorting out a cruise down to the event.. On the whole a nice day  even the wife enjoyed it despite the weather :wink: There where some fine examples of TT's there really put mine to shame


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd just like to add my thanks to the committee (and partners!) for all their hard work and efforts over the past weeks/months to make EvenTT 09 the enormous success it was. It just goes to prove that you don't need a track to have a great day.

phope and I got home last night after a safe 7 hour drive. In two days we covered 800 miles  but it was worth it to meet up with old and new friends alike.

The committee have had a tough year and openness and frankness of the AGM was appreciated by all in attendance. I'm sure the club will go from strength to strength with such a capable team.

Well, I've made sure the third weekend in July 2010 is clear 

Thanks again guys

Hev x


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for a great weekend and well done to the organising committee.

Got home to Cork last night (this morning!) at 1.30 am. Big thanks to Blackers (James) for the lift from Edinburgh on Saturday and to Manchester Airport on Sunday. I am not usually a passenger so it was an unique experience :!:

To all my new found friends in Scotland, thanks for letting me be part of your cruise. I might even bring my car the next 
time :!:

Dec


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

A great event attended by a great bunch of people in a superb setting.

TTitan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

fryersTT225 said:


> Jammyd, your from cheshire like my self, is there any meets around our way?
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,
yes there will be another North Midland meet in the not too distant future  
Keep your eyes on the events board.

Cheers,

Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> some t*at in a Land Rover ran into the back of my car on the M1 just north of Northampton. Fortunately it was crawling speed, so is probably just a Chipsway job but it certainly made me jump.
> 
> He said he didn't realise he had hit me ....


Hope you get it sorted soon, Rob


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

A Glass Half Full - or Empty ?

Well, it was great to see the weather hold off, so many superb TTs turn out and here's to a fantastic effort from the committee and organisers in pulling it off in a very difficult year. The discussion at the AGM was really healthy and I'm sure the ideas discussed will pave the way for the club recouping and gaining new strength.

On the event in particular, whilst I always enjoy meeting other owners, seeing the cars, learning new tricks (and enjoying a swift half . . . ) I was inevitably a bit disappointed after an 8hr return drive, £150 in costs and memories of the last one I went to at Donnington in 2007.

To be honest - this might better have been a half day event, given the relative lack of content (the cars, the TTOC stand, TT shop, Audi UK and car cleaning demos). No scalextric, XBox, slalom course, track events, range of suppliers AND of course, sponsorship ! I probably had just as much fun from 3 hours in Poole Quay - a damned site closer to home !

So, I wonder, whether in future, if the events will be on a similar more limited scale whilst the credit crunch endures, it might be better to alternate locations ? For instance next year hold one down south, in 2011 one up north. I don't know to what extent distance to the event played a part in attracting members but perhaps trying to please everyone by opting for somewhere in the "middle" of the country might not actually work out the best for attendance. Especially if the scale of the event will be similar. Just a thought.

Nevertheless it made me realise just what a beautiful and attainable car the TT is and has certainly spurred me on to do more. Now, how can I get hold of Steve Brooks - I want his car next year !


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'd just like to add my thanks to all the committee and other helpers who were part of the team that executed EvenTT09. In the circumstances and particularly the financial state of the club following last year's EvenTT I t,hink that they did a magnificent job simply to have an EvenTT at all.

It would have been so easy to step back from it and just not bother; but they all did and pulled off a really enjoyable day. I did the track days at the last two EvenTTs but can honestly say that this year I did not miss it at all: didn't even think "track day" at all during the day. It was enough to mooch around all day and be able to look at the cars and meet and talk to the people.

So once again Committee: Thanks for putting on the EvenTT09 but even more thanks for stepping up to the plate, stopping the club from foundering and with our support seeing it recover and go on to greater success.

Brian


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

liffy99 said:


> A Glass Half Full - or Empty ?
> 
> Well, it was great to see the weather hold off, so many superb TTs turn out and here's to a fantastic effort from the committee and organisers in pulling it off in a very difficult year. The discussion at the AGM was really healthy and I'm sure the ideas discussed will pave the way for the club recouping and gaining new strength.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your ideas but we do alternate, this is the furthest North ever, next year will be a lot further south as were Rockingham, Gaydon, Brooklands and Gaydon. We did very well attracting new members so all in all this was an extremely succesful annual meet unlike last year.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd just like to thank Commity and helpers  for a loevly day, the drive was well worth it and the convoy enabled the event to start there...Thoroughly enjoyed it.. Shame about the weather but can't let it get you down,  Big thanks to Redscouce and Jammy for the chats, and Getting me sorted with membership finally !!!

As to all the Northwesters that came in convoy (8 in total but grew to 10 at the rest stop :lol: :lol: :lol: )
Your more than welcome, Think it was a pretty good convoy !! Especially since the rain we was having on the way up... I need faster wipers!!!!! did anyone else have that problem?

*Thanks Again TTOC !!!!*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Think it was a pretty good convoy !! Especially since the rain we was having on the way up... I need faster wipers!!!!! did anyone else have that problem?
> 
> *Thanks Again TTOC !!!!*


 Na Tony what you need is a slower car not faster wipers. :lol: Mind you I found my cruise control pretty useless with you slowing down then speeding up again. :roll:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les you spoon... I had cruise control on all the way !!! :lol: :lol:!!! you can still press the loud pedal to speed up and just take your foot off the accelerator and it slows back down to the set speed... no braking at all.. it's only when you brake you have to reset the Cruise control :roll:

P.s did none of us take pics? I've not seen any


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les you spoon... I had cruise control on all the way !!! :lol: :lol:!!! you can still press the loud pedal to speed up and just take your foot off the accelerator and it slows back down to the set speed... no braking at all.. it's only when you brake you have to reset the Cruise control :roll:
> 
> P.s did none of us take pics? I've not seen any


Doh! I know how it works Tony :lol: BTW I took pics and posted them and there are pics from bigsyd at least on the TTOC09 threads ya numpty :lol:


----------



## marc tt (Aug 4, 2008)

Been a member for a year now and first event i've attended. Some real headturners and well done to everyone involved. can't wait to start modyfying myself. Open to ideas on where to start ! Roadster 225. :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

A big thanks to everyone who helped to make this event so successfull, nice to see some old faces and meet some new ones.
Looking forward to the next one, might need to find myself a new toy before then though


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Big thanks from me. Being an event virgin it was so nice to be initiated in such a grand way!


----------



## Gold TT03 COL (Jul 20, 2009)

It was my first event and really enjoyed it, Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Think it all been said well done and thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

mav696 said:


> A big thanks to everyone who helped to make this event so successfull, nice to see some old faces and meet some new ones.
> Looking forward to the next one, might need to find myself a new toy before then though


 *£ 1* :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Big thanks from me. Being an event virgin it was so nice to be initiated in such a grand way!


How did I manage to go through the whole meet and not properly say hello  Though I think I know which one you were :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I was the gorgeous one!

I wish!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sporty in boots


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> I was the gorgeous one!
> 
> I wish!


Oh yeah you were the one that took 7 attempts to park weren't you!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > I was the gorgeous one!
> ...


She normally parks first time, have you seen her wheels ? :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Wallsendmag...dont be so mean!

I can go in forwards ok, it's just doing it backwards that i struggle with!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, but you remember me ...right?!

And it was 3 attempts actually and it was a very tight spot to fit into! :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

sporTTyminx said:


> Wallsendmag...dont be so mean!
> 
> I can go in forwards ok, it's just doing it backwards that i struggle with!


Now there's a quote needing context...

:wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Wallsendmag...dont be so mean!
> 
> I can go in forwards ok, it's just doing it backwards that i struggle with!


Everyone struggles doing it backwards at first... :wink:

I do remember, Did you see me fall down the rather large hole about 2 cars down from you [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> Yeah, yeah, but you remember me ...right?!
> 
> And it was 3 attempts actually and it was a very tight spot to fit into! :lol:


Were you scared to park in the nine empty spaces next to me ? :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I only parked where the guy in the bright yellow jacket told me to!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> I only parked where the guy in the bright yellow jacket told me to!


 :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> I only parked where the guy in the bright yellow jacket told me to!


Washington not Rother :roll:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL

Right. Oh yes, i couldn't park next to you, cos i might have had to reverse in!


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks to the committee for all their efforts in organising a great evenTT09.

The warm welcome at our first AGM was much appreciated too(especially mervyn and natalie for your wonderful company!!!)

looking forward to next year already

cheers

nigel and michelle


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> LOL
> 
> Right. Oh yes, i couldn't park next to you, cos i might have had to reverse in!


Lack of reverse didn't show up on Vagcom :wink:


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks to those who played their part (large or small) in putting on EVENTT09.

It was also good to get the opportunity to meet and thank TTCOOL personally for his advice on the forum.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Just want to add my thanks to the organisers for a great day. It was great to meet up with some of the guys from last years Alpine tour (Blackers, 04DTT and VicTT). Someone mentioned "no pictures" - well here's one from the other side of the lake to give a panorama/feel of the event to those not able to come along.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Doh! I know how it works Tony :lol: BTW I took pics and posted them and there are pics from bigsyd at least on the TTOC09 threads ya numpty :lol:


Give me a link matey i can't find em  i know les did a video of mine...


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

trev said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > A big thanks to everyone who helped to make this event so successfull, nice to see some old faces and meet some new ones.
> ...


You trying to outbid me Trev :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

my bit of a video will be up soon, just having a few tech probs hosting it as it is 3 mins to long for youtube.... but almost sorted now :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Doh! I know how it works Tony :lol: BTW I took pics and posted them and there are pics from bigsyd at least on the TTOC09 threads ya numpty :lol:
> ...


 TUT! viewtopic.php?f=46&t=146837


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

mav696 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


  go on then mate £1:50


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi All , Great Turnout with some very special cars with some very special mods!!!!!!!!!!!!. Great opportunity for us all to BOOST OUR CLUB FUNDS. THANKS FOR ALL WHO ATTENDED FROM NEAR AND VERY FAR.
Stu


----------

